# Something to think about when shopping for real estate



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Especially foreclosures, rentals and other properties with sketchy histories ...

Mystery illness solved when family discovers new home was a meth lab | The Lookout - Yahoo! News


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting that is a very serious issue.That will make you think twice about any home buying.


----------

